# Xena's first snow. 8 months old



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)

Playing with her great dane buddy


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like she having fun...Pretty Corso, ours loves the snow too


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwww! She looks confused in that snow and oh so curious! Like hey whats this hitting me haha! Shes going to have so much fun in it! Love the pics. of your pup on the snow! So much more fun to come! Cute cute cute!:smile:


----------

